# f/s 5" teal severum $10 and 2 jack dempsy's free [SOLD]



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

6" and 4" jack dempsy $10 each obo now free
5"teal Severum $10 obo

all fish are obo can deal better if you take more than 1 fish.
If you are interested call 778-837-7380 Doug. pics will be posted upon request. will take calls up to 10pm 7 days a week.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

*parot*

is the parrot for sale?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Can any one sex the jaguar?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

make an offer none will be refused!!!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for a good home?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I can take some of the bigger more aggressive ones that wont mind being in a tank with a 6" midas and a 8" FH, I am thinking the Jag, tex and oscar but may take all of them if the price were right. I will call you in a bit when its not so early !


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

texas oscar and jaguar all sold. only 3 left 2 jack Dempsy's and teal severum


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

all offers will be accepted


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale. need gone so I can sell my 75 g setup.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

The other fish I got from you are doing well - but they have definatley been put in thier place. I should of taken that big JD when I was at your house.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

come and get him if you still want.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are now in 25g tanks need gone asap. dempsys are free


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

fish are now free come and pick they are yours.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'd with a plan for the Teal and JD's


----------

